
The Fastest Way to Become a Thought Leader - davesuperman
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/how-to-write-like-a-thought-leader-d27b56503277?source=friends_link&sk=15dd246e85bc7cfa3975eec8bb555d7f
======
teyc
Dave, all your material is now behind the Medium pay-wall for me.

~~~
davesuperman
If you go to DaveBailey.com and look in resources, you'll find structured
reading lists full of 'friend links', allowing you to access them for free.
Hope you enjoy :)

